# setting speakers



## don5738 (Jan 7, 2008)

I was trying to figure out what is the best way to set my speakers up I have DENON reciever and I'm running 7.1 system in dedicated HT room how do I know which speakers should be set to large and small also I;m running 2 subs I;m confused


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Specs need to be known for "large" or "small" large means your speakers are capable of at or very near 20HZ bass response......small for anything else. If your Denon is newer you should be able to set sub roll off from anwhere between 20, 40, 60, 80. 100, 120 HZ possibly up to 150HZ but most look to roll off at 80HZ which is "THX" standard so ofocurse you need to make sure your speakers atleast responf that low if lower you can change accordingly if you wish but 80 will probably be best for a recievers power...on the same token you can set crossover higher at say 100HZ or so if you have very small speakers.
The info below this established and set number will all go to sub-woofers save for any that are capable and correctly set to large. Should you feel the need contact me with PM and I will help anyway I can, maybe even a phone call if you wish. Cheers


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Usually all speakers are set to "small", and the crossover is set to 80Hz :yes:

If you can post the model of your speakers and receiver; to get more sugestions it will be better.

Is your receiver capable of doing an Auto Calibration??? ... if it can, start with that, and then manually adjust the set up if the speakers were set to large change to small, if distance is incorrect fix it and crossover if necesary.

If you have to do it manually (no auto calibration) ... check your speakers, specially the minimum frequency response (eg. L + R 35Hz - 20Khz, Center 50Hz - 20 Khz, Surrounds 120Hz - 20Khz, etc) then set your crossover to the highest minimum frequency (in this case 120Hz) :yes:

Hope this helps :wave:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I forgot about the subs :duh:

Do you have an SPL meter??? ... if you don't, is a good idea to get one, you can calibrate all your speakers to have the same loudness (even if you auto calibrate, you'll use the SPL to check the set up).

To set the subs, you need to set one at a time (here is where you need the SPL) and after you set them; you need to check the response of them together :dizzy:

(If you don't set them right, one will sound louder than the other) :yes:


----------

